# Bolivian Ram Behavior



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

So my new Bolivian Rams are already showing behaviors that make they very interesting. 

Out of the 3, 1 of them will flare up at his reflection on the glass. the other 2 are more meek. One of the meek ones does follow the reflection but not flared up like the first. 

Also they dont seem to like the flakes and floating discs I have for food any ideas on what to try? my dried blood worms don't sink like they are supposed to so im not sure if those will work either. 

any ideas on if the relection chasing means anything? or what they prefer to eat?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They are part of a cichlid family called the Geophagines - the eartheaters. They like to sift sand on the bottom (you should have fine sand) and won't always go after food as it falls. They like to feed off the bottom.

The flaring probably says you have male there. He's threatening his shadow, since it keeps stalking him.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Sand isnt a must, I got them in 3-5mm grain size gravel and they are just fine, mine come to the top to eat or if they are being lazy they wait for the food to come to them.


Try some smaller sinking pellets from kens

Bolivians are a dwarf geo but rarely show any geo specific characteristics. I have bolivians in with some geos and they are two very different creatures when it comes to demeanor and behavior.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I would have said the same, about them not acting like Geos, until I kept them over sand. They do a lot of sifting, if the substrate's right. I was surprised.
Wild caught rams also sift sand.
I don't think they need it the way Satanoperca or Geophagus do, but they showed that behavior here.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

my bolivian ram sifts sand too!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Bolivians more times then not dont act like a geo, I went and visited a few of my older baby bolivians I sold about a year ago, they act like discus now not rams. My oldest male BR is pushing 6 years old this fall. He has always been with other BR's but he eats from your hand,its something he always did and doesnt really turn down any foods.

They LOVE frozen bloodworms and brine shrimps, mine never nor have they still ever taken a pellet. I feel Kens flakes(earthworm,beefheart,veggie,angel flakes) are the best out there as far as bang for your buck but the nutrition value far exceeds that of tetramin and other unnamed foods at every single pet shop in the world not limited to death box walmart. Mine never flared up mainly due to the fact it took them a mighty swim to get close to the glass(30"x30"x72" tank)

I have noted over the years that rams of any sort LOVE alot of places to hide out(even if you can still see them they are hiding) and they love absolutely love heavy planted tanks. Lets see a pic of the tank because some of us here can really help you out, you might not have enough cover or even space for 3 of them, 1 usually requires a 30g tank due to their very close relation to the geo family, they are mikrogeo's but tend to act more like a GBR.
The one that is flaring up, count how many of its dorsal rays are up front and I do believe its the 3rd ray on the males that stick up further then a female and its somewhat seperated where as the females have more of a level rounded dorsal, also the males develop a bright red stomach area.


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

my new bolivian rams don't sift the sand, feed from the top and bottom of the tank, and flare at each other, but the one odd thing one does is kinda wiggle his body at the other one when he is flared up. the other one, pretty sure a male- pointy dorsal fin, thin body, rounded "nose", reddish chin/belly area- only flares. it is odd because only o ne of em does it and it doesn't matter if he is i n his territory or the others. this method only wins him ground when he is in his territory though. he usually backs down when he is in the other's space or when they are in their "no mans land"

any thoughts?

also, i added a female gbr and they are both trying to court her while not fighting over her. when they are not doing the dance or flaring around her all three pal around the tank as if territories were nonexistent.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

That's partly why they are easy to keep - lots of show but real violence is rare. The wiggle dance is pushing water. First you flare, then you show your strength by moving some water. It can be a courtship or a dominance move, depending on the target.


----------

